# Story about "BooBoo"



## Vee (Oct 1, 2015)

BooBoo is not MY cat, but is owned by a family in my neighborhood, and I have nothing but love and respect for this cat. Let me tell you why: one day I was walking my 65 lb dog during one of our recent cool mornings - I was on my bike, dog trotting beside me on the leash - when the dog got a little tangled up so I dropped the leash in order to stop the bike to untangle him. My dog is notorious for chasing squirrels, and an outdoor cat is equally chaseworthy in his mind. Well, while his leash was dropped, he saw BooBoo - a beautiful long-haired gray cat with a little blue collar on. The human parents were gathering up chairs to sit and drink coffee on their front patio in the cool morning air, and BooBoo was walking beside them. My dog took off sprinting toward BooBoo and I panicked envisioning a frantic cat, a dog in pursuit, people tripping/being knocked down and spilling coffee on top of toppled chairs -- ugh. Well, BooBoo would have no such thing. That cat immediately lunged at my dog, every hair standing on end, completely confident that he would open a can of whoop-dog without hesitation if given the opportunity. My dog, never having met any cat like BooBoo, squealed and yiped in retreat. BooBoo never touched him, and when he got to the edge of his property, he abruptly stopped but continued to watch the dog as he tucked his tail and scooted. A gigantic giggle erupted from me and I immediately fell in love with that cat! The human parents were apologizing profusely as they gathered him up, and I apologized to them for my intrusive dog. I told them they have a fantastic cat and that I wished more cats were like him. I love my dog but I hate that he chases cats. Maybe he will think twice....?


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Love this.

Reminds me of the time I 'TRIED' to adopt a dog. The rescue brought it over to meet hte cats (to make sure it wouldn't attack my boys) and the moment it walked in the door, Book attacked it. Book is the wimpiest and most passive cat that ever lived but BOY did he hate that dog.

It cost me 100s in vet bills to patch that poor dog up......


----------



## Purfect (Sep 21, 2015)

Interesting, that is one brave cat I have to say.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Brave little cat to protect his territory so fearlessly.
This reminds me of my friends cat AJ who lives with 5 dogs inc a rottweiler and an Asian shepherd dog who are both BIG dogs. AJ is the king of the fur family and each dog was put in their place as they joined.


----------

